

Ask HN: Help! I can't choose startup accelerators - conflicted

I was accepted to a startup accelerator recently. I also applied to another accelerator which I won't hear from for a little while. The accelerator I was accepted to needs to know if I'll be participating. I would very much prefer to do the program which I haven't found out about for intangible reasons, but don't want to be in a position where I lose out completely.<p>What should I do? Are there negotiating tactics or suggestions I could use to get early acceptance, or at least know where they are in considering us? I can't delay the program I'm accepted to much longer.<p>I've intentionally kept this vague and haven't disclosed the programs. Both accelerators are more or less equitable. It's not YC vs. some new, inexperienced clone.
======
angryasian
Part of running a company is you have to make the tough decisions. If you
contact both and one won't wait and the other won't tell you immediately, then
just do whats best for your company long term. Your startup will hopefully be
around much longer than the 3 months you spend in an incubator. Whats the
worse that can happen you decline one, and you wait get declined.. then keep
your startup going, get better traction and reapply to both again. Ultimately
the success is still up to you and not the incubator.

~~~
bdclimber14
That's true, and reminds me that this is a minor decision in the grand scheme
of things.

------
triviatise
Congrats! I have no experience in this, but rather than asking the accelerator
that you have already been accepted to to wait, it might be better to ask the
one that you are waiting on to decide early.

Just contact the leads and be straightforward about it.

------
bdclimber14
This is a touchy area because you don't want to make it seem like your are
threatening or pressuring the startup accelerator you are vying for. I guess
I'd compare this to job negotiation, but probably less flexible. Either way,
definitely make it clear that you have options because investors love social
proof (whether they'd admit it or not).

